# Penn 535 GS & magnets



## magikk67 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi everyone I've been reading this group for quite sometime & have picked up quite a few tips but now I have a question .I have a Penn 535 GS & I've seen a few articles on the web 
about putting magnets in it to help casting control See link below. Now my question is .Since the spool on my reel is aluminum what do the magnets act against or did some 535's have steel spools.I've also seen a British conversion called the knobby it has one adjustable magnet on the clicker side plate are these available anywhere? This is the link to the article on the conversion.http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html


Thanks in advance Mike


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Have you tried using thicker oil/grease in the bearings ?

Q - An angler strips his reel down, flushes out the bearings with Petrol, relubes the bearings with Yellow Rocket fuel (oil) spins the reel up and it stops after 4 minutes. He leaves the bearings alone and then proceeds to add 4 magnets to slow the reel down so that he can use it. - Why ?

A - What the Angler should do is - clean the bearings and put thicker grease in, spin the reel, it stops afte 15 seconds - perfect for any conditions and the angler has confidence in his tackle.

I hope that you understand that a superfast reel will need to be slowed down to enable ANY caster to use it. 

How long in seconds is a 900ft cast - 9 seconds.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike - the magnets work on the eddy current generated by a spool made from a material that conducts electrity. It does not have to be magnetic. The faster the spool rotates the greater the eddy current and the greater the braking.
What Led says about oil is good advice. I have been preaching thicker oils and less brakes for 20 years! Neil


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Q - I wonder were I got that advice from  

A - A nice chap from Kent, who knows.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "magikk67",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi! Led.
First of all, I'd like to say 'Thank You(Led, BlackBeard, longranger, conman,etc...I don't remember all. sorry) for the information about surf fishing and surf casting because I've got a lot of information from this site even though this is my second post here.
Led, I have a question about the oil and magnet for a casting reel. 
what/which oil(thicker) would you recommend for the casting reel with less magnet and lot oil? I'm using red rocket oil, but I think 
it's kind of fast too. 
Also, how many mags should be installed abu5500/umII and abu 6500/umIII reels?
I know it depends on situation and personal preference. 
However, what is general suggestion for that? 
(I'm talking about field casting, not for fishing)
Thank you.

Kwang.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "xevious",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi,

For Tournament work I use SAE40 and only 2 magnets in my Ultramags. (old style magnets).

For fishing I generally use SAE70, if the wind is behind me I reduce the mag load and if it's side/in my face I can still cast with the reels under control. (MagElites - green)

I find the 525mags need a heavier oil owing to the extra weight from the greater capacity of line.

Each and everyone of us will find the 'Perfect' balance for our reels, I prefer to use a reel that will give me confidence, running a reel on 'the edge' can be frought with problems.

A smooth style will allow you to use less breaking (oil/mags). Once the spool starts to spin it increases the magnetic filed force (eddy current) this with the magnets in the reel is sometimes too effective and will kill the reel.


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks, Led.
Now, I see why people can cast further when they slow down.
Thanks a lot,
Kwang.


----------

